# New Noodle



## Webby35 (7 mo ago)

Just picked up the latest addition today, a california king from cheshire reptile rescue, shes young apparently found outside somones house/ then re introuducing her self in the bathroom. The people who found her were apprently scared she would eat there cat 

alooks to have lost the end of her tail to frost apparently but seems to have settled well and took a pink this evining 

Anyway just wanted to share as i though it was an interesting story


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Hopefully settles in ok after the previous ordeal.


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice looking and an interesting background


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The tail tip was more likely due to a piece of retained shed. I don't believe that there has been any frost yet!! It's also well healed, so it's not a recent injury. Even if there had been frost recently it would not be that well healed. Its an old injury that's well healed.
Nice king, I do like the desert phase Cali.
I would suggest moving him/her onto fuzzies soon though, quite big enough to manage them.


----------



## Webby35 (7 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> The tail tip was more likely due to a piece of retained shed. I don't believe that there has been any frost yet!! It's also well healed, so it's not a recent injury. Even if there had been frost recently it would not be that well healed. Its an old injury that's well healed.
> Nice king, I do like the desert phase Cali.
> I would suggest moving him/her onto fuzzies soon though, quite big enough to manage them.


i did think that myself obviously we wont know but as long as the snakes all good its all im bothered about 
thanks for the advice on food also


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Webby35 said:


> i did think that myself obviously we wont know but as long as the snakes all good its all im bothered about
> thanks for the advice on food also


Yep, as long as the snake is OK, it really doesn't matter how the tip was lost. It's perfectly healed so, end of the day, it doesn't matter!
Oh, and good on you for taking in a rescue.
If you need any help or advice this is the place to ask. You might get some blunt replies depending on the question asked but we are all here to help.
You can't go wrong with a king, they are feeding machines. Cali kings can be a bit nippy as they see everything as food, not their fault, just how they are


----------



## Webby35 (7 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Yep, as long as the snake is OK, it really doesn't matter how the tip was lost. It's perfectly healed so, end of the day, it doesn't matter!
> Oh, and good on you for taking in a rescue.
> If you need any help or advice this is the place to ask. You might get some blunt replies depending on the question asked but we are all here to help.
> You can't go wrong with a king, they are feeding machines. Cali kings can be a bit nippy as they see everything as food, not their fault, just how they are


thank you for the reply.

yeah i really fancied a king for months now but my son chose our lake chapala garters when we built our last viv (dont regret it in the slightest)
but this little one was mentioned today on a random visit for frozen/live foods and once i saw her she was coming home 

our second rep from the rescue including our bci


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Webby35 said:


> thank you for the reply.
> 
> yeah i really fancied a king for months now but my son chose our lake chapala garters when we built our last viv (dont regret it in the slightest)
> but this little one was mentioned today on a random visit for frozen/live foods and once i saw her she was coming home
> ...


I'm not surprised!
I'd have been the same, she is a beautiful snake.


----------

